# Blackwater Extract Or Liquid Peat?



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I just have a question I was at the hardware store and they had liquid peat for ponds 
I was wondering if it would be alright for my home aquarium I read the directions and 
this stuff would last forever seems to be concentrated something like 8ml for my tank
would do ....here is the link

http://www.lagunapondsshop.com/Water-Care/Laguna-Liquid-Peat-PT-876-p-87.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Its perfectly safe to use. Personally I would just go out and buy a new piece of mopani wood. It will give you the same effect by leaking tannins into the water.


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks.... I thought it would be ok but always like to hear the opinion of someone on here ..cheers


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

What is your tanks current Ph?


----------

